# Muriatic Acid to clean up gold bearing ore



## Anonymous (Oct 4, 2009)

Will this work? I have heard it will remove any iron but what if there is any other metals in the ore? 

Would it be best to use the clorox method after "cleaning" with the HCl? Is there any other steps I should be aware of before I try this?


----------



## markqf1 (Oct 4, 2009)

What kind of ore do you have?
What mesh size are you working with?
Does it contain alot of sulfides?
Have you roasted it?
Have you had it assayed?

When it comes to iron, a magnet works great.

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 5, 2009)

I have already removed almost all of the irons with a magnet, the ore is hard to define but if you can imagine after panning almost HALF of the material ends up being left at the bottom of the pan even after the most in depth panning techniques...which means alot of heavy material in the ore.

I would provide you with a picture but that just isn't possible right now with my camera being MIA, the final result after panning shows ALOT of gold like material and if you could imagine it's almost like 1/2 gold dust the rest being other heavy metals.

Assaying costs too much, and as far as I can tell there is obviously iron, maybe some sulphur(from burning it I could smell the S02), and maybe some copper/silver...and less likely there may also be lead and mercury. This is pretty much a raw sand from geo surveying so you can pretty much expect ANYTHING to be in the final product....even alloys, maybe even some Pd.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 5, 2009)

DBLNUP said:


> Assaying costs too much,


Yes, and our time is worth nothing. 

Do you not see that your approach is much like driving to a strange city, then aimlessly driving around until you find the place you are seeking, instead of asking directions and following street signs? 

Don't you find it interesting that you have a pan full of gold, when the typical mining venture of today is operating on ores that yield well under a half ounce per ton? How is it that people with means have overlooked your find, and are content to work such low grade materials? Doesn't that send up a red flag for you? It sure does for me. 

So far, everything you've told us about your "ore" indicates to me that you have no gold and are wasting your time, and ours. 

I'd love to relate a story to you, but it takes too much time, but in a nutshell, a neighbor spent three months of his time at a placer operation in Nevada, where his father-in-law died from a heart attack, too far from help. He came to me when he said he apparently had "lost" most of his gold in his recovery procedure. For their efforts, they had just over five ounces of gold to show for three people dedicating three months, plus the bonus of one dead person. 

When I asked him what the head assay of the deposit was, he said "huh?"

All of them were wise enough to spend that amount of time to a project that was worthless, all because they didn't have enough sense to pay a few bucks for an assay. 

If you expect to get any meaningful help here, I strongly recommend you find out what the hell it is you have, and get the gold fever out of your mind. If the material you call gold is not malleable, it isn't gold. 

I processed an ore that assayed well over 300 ounces/ton, long ago. While it would have shown free gold were it crushed and panned, in no way would it have filled a pan with values. You're allowing your hopes to dominate your thinking, tossing judgment to the wind. It's time you get serious and face reality. 

Have an assay run on your material and determine if it is worth your time. If it is, there are those here that may be of valuable assistance. Otherwise, like the little boy that cried wolf too many times, you'll eventually wear out your welcome here.

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome reply, thats reality. The ore is not mine, a close friend of mine is sitting on about 1/2 ton of this stuff in bags. I'm simply looking for the best way for him and me both to make a few coins on the side and maybe start a new hobby(you probably have some smart remark to say to that as well, well keep it to yourself thanks).

You do have great insight, and maybe there is gold in the sand and maybe there is not....is there a reason that my friends dad would have hid this in the DOUBLE locked cellar on a remote farm far out of anyones reach? His job was simple...he did geological stuff to find ore deposits and made a fortune from it. Maybe this way his retirement stash? Who knows, what matters now is we have it and it needs to be refined, no matter what YOU think...and honestly I don't give a rats ass what you think the ore is worth cause YOU are obviously not the one with the ore.

Now yours and my differences aside, can we talk gold or not? Would a stannous test be able to show (roughly) the amount of gold in said panned material? Lets say the swap turns a DARK purple over say a lighter less visible purple...or any purple at all...should this be adequate enough to come to a decision to refine the stuff? And is there really a way to tell what the amount of gold is from that kind of test?

How much would an assay run?

As you have probably already guessed this "material" was obviously stored with intent, and probably had a known value already predetermined (why else would it be hidden so well? We will never know now). So please don't assume the ore is S|-||t, unless you want me to assume your opinion is the same.


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 5, 2009)

You are barking up the wrong tree amigo. Harold has offered wise words to you.
Somehow I sense they will not be heeded. Oh well, a fool and his money are soon parted.

Good luck, you will surely need it!


----------



## 4metals (Oct 5, 2009)

DBLNUP

Sometimes in life we come across something that we think, due to circumstances like you related about the double locked storage of this ore, has potential to be valuable beyond imagination. Our thinking is then clouded by the potential what if's. If you had to go out and research the information that is given out here for free by people like Harold, GSP, and others you would spend more in time and energy than any assay would cost. Yet you choose to insult the man who is trying to help you. Maybe it's too easy to join this forum, maybe people who have no respect for what they are being told will bring about the end to this forum.


----------



## Irons (Oct 5, 2009)

The only way to determine a process for the 'treatment' of any ore is to know all of the elemental constituents. Without that information, it is almost impossible to come up with an efficient process. In addition, potential hazards must be identified, both from a process and disposal point of view.

Nobody in their right mind is going to recommend any process without a full disclosure of what you are working with.

The only way to start is to put the money up for assays.

Harold knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Oz (Oct 5, 2009)

4metals said:


> Maybe it's too easy to join this forum, maybe people who have no respect for what they are being told will bring about the end to this forum.


That would be a sad day.


DBLNUP,

I would guess that considering there are many places on the web to discuss gold refining, that after you took a look around this forum and saw the immense experience being offered, that you felt this was the best place to invest your time in trying to find the answers you seek.

Might I suggest that if this forum is not meeting your expectations, that you look elsewhere instead of arguing with those here that have given their time to you. There are other places on the WEB that will tell you what you want to hear, instead of what you need to hear.

I do wish you the best.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 5, 2009)

For some reason you think I thought that ALL the heavy material was gold? Do you honestly think I'm that stupid? The majority of the material is simply shiny and heavy, though if I let the sand get to air then run water over it small particles of what looks like gold float to the top, are SUPER small and I have bent a few with a pin.



DBLNUP said:


> and if you could imagine it's almost like 1/2 gold dust the rest being other heavy metals.



And if you read this thing wrong I meant gold "colored" dust.

Like I said, you have wise words Harold but you are seriously just rude in the way that you replied. No wonder I hate most Americans.

And to Oz, this forum has more then enough information, though not completely organized it is still there. I never once said any advice of yours was crap UNTIL I got a reply from Harold which in itself was informative, but also worthless cause of his PERSONAL opinion on the value of the ore.



Irons said:


> The only way to determine a process for the 'treatment' of any ore is to know all of the elemental constituents. Without that information, it is almost impossible to come up with an efficient process. In addition, potential hazards must be identified, both from a process and disposal point of view.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind is going to recommend any process without a full disclosure of what you are working with.
> 
> ...



Finally a decent answer that was not full of rude smartass remarks! This is what I "needed" to hear, and at least you are the type of person that keeps your childlike emotions to yourself, nor did you judge the value of the ore.

Thanks for your input irons.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 5, 2009)

Bridges burned are hard to rebuild as the timbers are gone.

Sorry that Americans are so bad to you.

Sorry that you do not realize that everyone was trying to offer advice, and as far as ore/precious metals are concerned without a trusted assay they in fact are worthless to everyone except the person that has possesion.

Jim


----------



## teabone (Oct 6, 2009)

Harold may come across as being rude and straight forward , but he knows his sh!t . You would best be served by taking his advice , or hit the road jack.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 7, 2009)

A person trying to discuss the same problem on three different places in forum is showing lack of patience, lack of willingness to learn. By doing this he is only confusing himself and others.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 7, 2009)

patnor1011 said:


> A person trying to discuss the same problem on three different places in forum is showing lack of patience, lack of willingness to learn. By doing this he is only confusing himself and others.


That's correct. He also is reluctant to listen to anything but that which he wants to hear. I got the idea that he wanted to play the piano like Jacques Loussier, but not take lessons, or do any practicing. Instant gratification! And I thought that was a weakness unique only to those of us in the US. 

I'm a reasonably patient person when working with anyone that shows a willingness to learn, and is trying to follow instructions. I have no patience for anyone that has a smart mouth and shows contempt when good and viable information is provided, even if it's not what the individual wishes to hear. The board is far better off without his presence. 

Harold


----------

